
A Proposal to Solve Blockchain Scalability - barisser
https://medium.com/@abarisser/a-proposal-to-solve-blockchain-scalability-4e808d2c767b
======
Frogolocalypse
Nov 27, same guy :

[https://medium.com/@abarisser/sell-your-bitcoins-right-
now-e...](https://medium.com/@abarisser/sell-your-bitcoins-right-
now-e82a71745699)

> you should sell your crypto holdings, particularly Bitcoin, right away, even
> if you are long-term bullish on the crypto space.

